# My new Brinly-Hardy Plow, (8N style)



## FarmerJones (May 23, 2011)

I bought a Brinly-Hardy Moldboard plow on Craigslist, for $95. I polished off the surface rust, and I was going to paint it back to original, (white with black disk and blade), but my wife suggested that I paint it the 8N colors. So I did.

Here it is, attached to my 8N. To connect it to my 8N, I had to cut a piece of heavy steel, to extend it out from the back of the bolt-on plate, (basically, a 2” x 12” piece of steel, that was 5/16” thick, with two holes drilled in it). I offset it to the right-most hole. Then I bolted my drawbar to it, so that the hitch could lift it up. The extender and the offset keeps it from hitting my PTO, when lifted up.

Just because I painted it up doesn't mean that I won't use it - I bought this plow to turn under my 3000 sq. ft. organic vegetable garden. It is my only plow. (My neighbor used to plow it for me, but this year, I am doing it myself.)

By the way, I am originally from Louisville, and Brinly-Hardy is a Louisville company. The sticker was partially scraped off, but it says "BRINLY".


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice looking setup least second prize ribbion.


----------

